# Bunny cage!



## Gatsby & Co (Jul 17, 2019)

Howdy! I currently have a very large and very heavy cage for my rabbits. I was wondering if anyone knows of any improvements I could make? I don't plan on moving it around much and I may be getting a third rabbit so i don't feel comfortable making it smaller. 

I have also considered plexiglass instead of the wire, I've cut myself many times going in their cage because I mainly focused on securing the wire at their level. Does anyone have suggestions on how to make the wire safer? Should I go with the plexiglass?

Photo references would be amazing!!


----------



## Nijn (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow looks neat! I can't advice on the plexiglass. I have looked at that myself (kitten pens often have plexi glass) as a possible option but went with a regular pen instead. I read it's prone to scratches and static so hairs cling to it like mad, so I didn't dare to try it out.

It does seem a little small for 3 rabbits though. A group of 3 is generally more unstable that a group of 2 so they need more space than you'd think. I don't have experience though, if you do plan on trying making a group of 3 i'm very curious to see how it turns out. I was asked to take over a bunny from someone else, that would be number 3 in my group too but I didn't dare to try because of my pen size. I think it's around the size of yours, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Gatsby & Co (Jul 19, 2019)

It's shockingly actually 8 foot by 3 foot. I'm at least going to add a loft area and possibly expand the width out to 4 feet.


----------



## Niomi (Jul 19, 2019)

You could put a shelf in the cage so the rabbits can get up higher and see more of the room. They will also like lying under a shelf. If you mount the shelf only about 12 inches high, you shouldn't need to put in a ramp. They can jump up that high. Hardware stores like Home Depot or Menards sell pvc coated hardware cloth. That would be cheaper than plexiglass and harder for you to cut yourself on. They also sell pvc coated chicken wire, and that would work too.


----------



## Mackenzie Salm (Jul 19, 2019)

I wouldn't do Plexiglass just because it might make it harder to breath inside the cage. But you could add like shelfs in it so the rabbits can climb on them and add hides and things on the shelves. (sorry if someone else had these idea's I didn't read them all)


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 19, 2019)

Gatsby & Co said:


> It's shockingly actually 8 foot by 3 foot. I'm at least going to add a loft area and possibly expand the width out to 4 feet.



Adding that extra foot would increase their space from 24 sq ft to 32 sq ft! That would be a nice space for a pair of rabbits. 

I am curious, though, as to the idea of adding a 3rd rabbit. If you have a bonded pair, are you aware that attempting to add a 3rd runs the real risk of disrupting or destroying the original bond? Trios can be quite difficult to accomplish and depends totally on the personality of the 3 buns. Have you considered what you would do if the bond of your original pair breaks? You could end up with all three refusing to get along with each other. Or a different pair may form leaving a 3rd by himself. You may be already aware of this and fine with it, but thought I should mention it in case you were not. 

I've used plexiglass for a home-base cage before. With the huge space, there would not be an issue with air circulation. It can be expensive, though, and difficult to work with (need a diamond tip drill bit for drilling holes without splitting the plexiglass).

If you add shelves and levels, you may need to have a covering over that part of the cage to prevent hops over the cage wall. NIC grids, wired closet shelving, or framed hardware cloth could all be used as a 'lid' over those areas of the cage.


----------



## Gatsby & Co (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm adding the third bunny because a friend really doesn't want her to end up at the spca but she's getting evicted. I think it'll be manageable, but I'm always open to resources.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 20, 2019)

Gatsby & Co said:


> I'm adding the third bunny because a friend really doesn't want her to end up at the spca but she's getting evicted. I think it'll be manageable, but I'm always open to resources.



Here's info on bonding trios. Just scroll down on the right side and click on "7. RABBIT GROUPS AND TRIOS"
http://www.cottontails-rescue.org.uk/information/bonding-bunnies/


----------



## Gatsby & Co (Jul 20, 2019)

So we've decided for the most part, we're doing new wire, a 1 foot expansion on the width of the cage, and a platform 1 foot off the ground. Thank you all for your time and help. If you think of any more ideas or inspiration let us know!


----------



## Nijn (Jul 22, 2019)

Gatsby & Co said:


> It's shockingly actually 8 foot by 3 foot. I'm at least going to add a loft area and possibly expand the width out to 4 feet.



Ah yes, I guessed it to be around that size. Awesome for a pair, but could be tricky for a trio. Awesome that you can add another foot and a platform, I think that would help a lot. They need enough areas to hide/be away from each other so they can get away when they've had enough of each other for a bit, else you get frustration build up potentially. It sounds like you have the means for plan B and C in case it goed wrong and it's very kind of you to help your friend out with the bunny, I hope all goes well and you'll have tripple trouble running around together soon. C: Are you going to update as they are bonded? I'm quite interested to see how it goes (because as I said, I've been tempted to try a trio as well).


----------



## zuppa (Jul 22, 2019)

That's very nice of you taking your friends bunny in hope they will bond easily. I agree with what others said about adding an extra level and as for plexiglass if you have your roof open like in your photo I don't think there should be a huge problem with air circulation. It's more expensive probably and more difficult to cut neatly but on a plus side it doesn't look like a cage I feel uneasy sometimes communicating through the bars. Minus is that you can't touch your rabbit through it or talk to them, like they are in a display window. I would maybe combine as you have a plenty of room there. There was I saw once Pipe & Skipper posted their enclosure made with wire it was quite nice, I don't think there was coated chicken wire looked really nice to me.


----------



## Gatsby & Co (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't find that user, do you have a link to their account?


Poopy Poo said:


> There was I saw once Pipe & Skipper posted their enclosure made with wire it was quite nice, I don't think there was coated chicken wire looked really nice to me.


----------



## zuppa (Aug 2, 2019)

Gatsby & Co said:


> I can't find that user, do you have a link to their account?


My mistake! It was Skip&Piper
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/hello-meet-skipper-piper.93406/#post-1106472


----------

